# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Giáo trình đồ họa_ Tiếng Việt

## thaichautsm

Hoc_Action_Script_Trong_24H



```
[replacer_a]
```

Lam_Viec_Voi_Che_Do_Mau_Flash


```
[replacer_a]
```

Học Flash

http://rapidshare.com/files/271940215/Bai_Co_Ban___Nang_Cao_Flash.rar

Học DREAMWEAVER

http://rapidshare.com/files/271941174/DREAMWEAVER_Vietnamese.rar 

Giao_trinh_Corel_DRAW

http://rapidshare.com/files/271942089/Giao_trinh_Corel_DRAW.rar 

Giao_trinh lắp ráp và sử máy vi tính

http://rapidshare.com/files/271945970/Giao_trinh_lap_rap_sua_chua_may_tinh.rar



Các giáo trình trên có đuôi *PDF và PRC

----------


## lehiep108

Các link die hết rồi .Post laiij dùm đi .Thanks!

----------


## NgocAnhs

Link bình thường mà bạn.Mình vẫn down đc.

----------

